# Custom Shop Jackets with Your Design



## Beckmansservice (Dec 4, 2016)

We want to make your idea materialize. Just email your idea and artwork to [email protected] or visit beckmansservice.com 

We're involved in quite a few motorsports, and like our cars, we are stuck in the 70's. All of our shirts and jackets are custom made by us in our shop. Show your support for our teams by buying one of our shirts and jackets, or let us make some bitchin' custom jackets for your shop, car club, racing team, outlaw gang, flooring business, etc.... 

All of our Work Gear is printed using our unique flock appliqué process. This gives our prints a lush, raised appearance with a soft, velvety feel. The uniqueness of this process gives a much more higher quality professional finish in contrast to traditional screen printing, which can tend to look "painted on". The focus on quality finishes combined with a much lower entry cost than traditional embroidery is what really sets our product apart from any other type of work gear currently on the market.

Check out or Recent Custom Jackets
https://beckmansservice.com/blogs/recent-projects

_________________
We want to make you idea materialize. Please email you idea and artwork to -

[email protected]


----------



## Beckmansservice (Dec 4, 2016)

Use code "LAYITLOW" for $5 off!!!!


----------



## Beckmansservice (Dec 4, 2016)

Use code "LAYITLOW" for $5 off for Forum Members!!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Can you do some make America great again jackets


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Marty McFly said:


> Can you do some make America great again jackets


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Make Layitlow Great Again!!!

How much?


----------

